

Interesting online collaboration tool from Minneapolis-based startup, Yugma - bmaier
http://geekheartland.com/2007/10/08/minneapolis-based-yugma-is-gaining-momentum/

======
bmaier
Its strange, but I think they may have found an interesting equilibrium point
where they can reach larger organizations but without alienating smaller
firms. I have no idea what their numbers are like but it'd be interesting to
see where the numbers go at different price points.

------
kingnothing
At $90 / month for 500 people to collaborate, I'd say they aren't charging
nearly enough.

~~~
maurycy
It's common problem of startups: undercharging.

